# Is it safer to use a migration agent/lawyer to do the acs skills assessment?



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Would be really grateful it if others could share their experience(both with/without agents). I am not sure what to do as I have heard mixed opinions about this. Some people have said that using an agent is safer as they know the entire process especially if any problems come up with time periods, however I have read some bad experiences of cases getting delayed because of mistakes made by them and its better to do it yourself.

I have worked for 2 companies in aus as a developer programmer and am about to complete 1 year next month. My Tr visa will be expiring directly 2 months after and Im really worried as I do not have much time. Would other people suggest using an agent in this case or is it better to do it myself?


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Would also if possible, appreciate it if someone could recommend me a few reliable agents in Melbourne.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan457 said:


> Would be really grateful it if others could share their experience(both with/without agents). I am not sure what to do as I have heard mixed opinions about this. Some people have said that using an agent is safer as they know the entire process especially if any problems come up with time periods, however I have read some bad experiences of cases getting delayed because of mistakes made by them and its better to do it yourself.
> 
> I have worked for 2 companies in aus as a developer programmer and am about to complete 1 year next month. My Tr visa will be expiring directly 2 months after and Im really worried as I do not have much time. Would other people suggest using an agent in this case or is it better to do it myself?


Hello Ryan,

I think PR application is a very straight forward process. Spend some time understanding the process and then you can do it on your own. There are several people here who can guide you at every step. 
Like you mentioned, an agent will know the process in detail, but you still have to do 85% of the work. An agent will just help you in filling/submitting an application. You still have to run around for all the documents on your own.

So i suggest you do it on your own unless your case is unique. However 2 months is too short to get a PR visa. It can be anywhere between 3-8 months or longer

An agent will not guarantee you a visa. They charge you for just trying to get you a visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ryan457 said:


> Would be really grateful it if others could share their experience(both with/without agents). I am not sure what to do as I have heard mixed opinions about this. Some people have said that using an agent is safer as they know the entire process especially if any problems come up with time periods, however I have read some bad experiences of cases getting delayed because of mistakes made by them and its better to do it yourself.
> 
> I have worked for 2 companies in aus as a developer programmer and am about to complete 1 year next month. My Tr visa will be expiring directly 2 months after and Im really worried as I do not have much time. Would other people suggest using an agent in this case or is it better to do it myself?


Hi

Whether you make a decision to use an agent or not it's absolutely your call. 

As in any profession there are good agents and bad agents.

A good agent will give you the best advice and put your interest above theirs, they will make sure your documents are complete, accurate, and cross checked. They will endeavour to make everything on time, and will do their best to minimise any turnaround time caused by errors or incomplete applications/document/information. 

That *might* save you some time and/or money, indirectly.

However, agents cannot claim to 

1- Obtain preferential treatment for their clients
2- Guarantee processing time or success of an application.


Last but not least, no need to worry re the 2-3 months ... You just need to lodge a visa application before your current visa expires, even if the new visa is not granted before the current one expires.


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for replying 

Would my case be unique if I had worked for 2 different employers( first as a part time contractor with uneven hours(min still 20 per week) and now fulltime) in aus. I have recently spoke with an agent who has a good reputation on forums online, who quoted me ~1k. He also mentioned that some acs applications can take about week if work exp is done in aus, and documents are submitted properly.

Also, I assumed that you would automatically be on a bridging visa if you were to apply for pr when you get your invitation after submitting your eoi.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan457 said:


> Thanks for replying
> 
> Would my case be unique if I had worked for 2 different employers( first as a part time contractor with uneven hours(min still 20 per week) and now fulltime) in aus. I have recently spoke with an agent who has a good reputation on forums online, who quoted me ~1k. He also mentioned that some acs applications can take about week if work exp is done in aus, and documents are submitted properly.
> 
> Also, I assumed that you would automatically be on a bridging visa if you were to apply for pr when you get your invitation after submitting your eoi.


I guess 20 hours/week is considered full time. Experts, correct me if I am wrong. 

Not very sure about ACS timelines since I am getting assessed by EA. But from I read on this forum, I don't think you can get an assessment report in 1 week's time unless you can fast track it (offered by EA).


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mithung said:


> I guess 20 hours/week is considered full time. Experts, correct me if I am wrong.


I see, this seem to be correct as per the acs site. However I put it as part time on my previous reference letter (not sure if I would have been able to get my employers to count 20 hours as full time anyway now that I think about it).

But yes, you're right, I will be applying for a fast tracked assessment since i will have less than 12 weeks left on my visa at the time of application for skills assessment.


----------



## Mithung (Feb 5, 2016)

ryan457 said:


> I see, this seem to be correct as per the acs site. However I put it as part time on my previous reference letter (not sure if I would have been able to get my employers to count 20 hours as full time anyway now that I think about it).
> 
> But yes, you're right, I will be applying for a fast tracked assessment since i will have less than 12 weeks left on my visa at the time of application for skills assessment.


Yeah. It is better to mention facts as it is. 

Good luck with your assessment. I have not started my assessment yet. Have IELTS scheduled for 19th March. Unlike ACS, I cant apply for EA without IELTS score.

Do keep us posted on your progress


----------



## realwizard (Feb 4, 2016)

ryan457 said:


> I see, this seem to be correct as per the acs site. However I put it as part time on my previous reference letter (not sure if I would have been able to get my employers to count 20 hours as full time anyway now that I think about it).


I would include a reference to 20+ hrs per week in the reference letter to avoid misunderstanding.


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

realwizard said:


> I would include a reference to 20+ hrs per week in the reference letter to avoid misunderstanding.


Would I be able to attach some of my payslips as proof of this?


----------



## realwizard (Feb 4, 2016)

ryan457 said:


> Would I be able to attach some of my payslips as proof of this?


I don't see why not. However, you need to have worked over 20 hours per week in *each week* of the period you claim points for. So you would need to produce payslips for all weeks.

"‘Working for at least 20 hours a week’ means 20 hours paid work each week. You may also meet this requirement where your employment provides for variable hours of work that extend beyond a week such as some shift workers and fly in fly out workers."
See tab "Points test"


----------

